# My 8pt.



## outdoot-passion (Jan 8, 2009)

My 8 pt weighed 225lbs haven't gotten him scored but he looks great on the wall!



















-Dan


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congratulations man! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice deer.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice deer! congrats :beer:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

big brute


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to get one!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice!!


----------

